# PE Requirements in New Jersey



## Duke of PEarl (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have recently passed my EIT in California and have began my quest for my PE license in the state of New Jersey where I reside. I have read the guidelines on consumer affairs website but found a few things confusing. I'd appreciate it if anyone could help me out. My questions are:

1) Do I have to pass the NJ Law Examinations first prior to taking the PE?

2) Do I have to send my 'Professional Engineer Application' to the board without any other forms attached before they could send me an application number?

3) Do my references send the completed reference forms straight to the board or do they send it back to me?

4) Does foreign experience count?

Could anyone shed some light on these? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I can help you as I passed my EIT in Michigan and took the PE exam in New Jersey.

1) Do I have to pass the NJ Law Examinations first prior to taking the PE?

No. When you get our admission package for the PE exam they will send you the NJ Law Exam. You complete the exam and mail it back. Yes it is an open book at home exam. If you pass the Law Exam it will be recorded so you don't have to retake it if you don't pass the PE exam.

2) Do I have to send my 'Professional Engineer Application' to the board without any other forms attached before they could send me an application number?

Submit the completed application including your experience. Once they deem your application complete they will send you a letter with your application number and the required reference forms, as well as requesting verification that you passed the EIT. I can't remember if NJ has a form for your EIT verification. Be prepared for NJ to "not recieve" your EIT verification at least the frist time it is sent. I had to get Michgan to send my EIT verification 3 times before NJ acknowledged they recieved it.

3) Do my references send the completed reference forms straight to the board or do they send it back to me?

Your references will complete the forms and mail them directly to the NJPE Board. It is advisible to provide your references with an envelope that is already addressed and stamped, with your application number on the front of the envelope.

4) Does foreign experience count?

I don't know about foreign experience. I would expect it to be acceptable only if the work was performed under the supervision of a PE from the US.

I hope this helps.


----------



## picusld (Oct 14, 2010)

Duke of Earl said:


> Hello everyone! I have recently passed my EIT in California and have began my quest for my PE license in the state of New Jersey where I reside. I have read the guidelines on consumer affairs website but found a few things confusing. I'd appreciate it if anyone could help me out. My questions are:
> 1) Do I have to pass the NJ Law Examinations first prior to taking the PE?
> 
> 2) Do I have to send my 'Professional Engineer Application' to the board without any other forms attached before they could send me an application number?
> ...


And be ready to hunker down and wait. Took PE and EIT in jersey and they are slowwww. I hear expecially if you didn't take your EIT in the state.

I would recomend consistent follow ups.


----------



## Duke of PEarl (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Old as Dirt Geo for a detailed reply. It did help....big time! And to picusld, appreciate the heads up! Wish me luck guys...


----------

